# VDI Copperhead



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any comments/experience with this unit? Seriously considering getting one.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Do a search on it, theres lots of info on it, and threads.


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

I have one LOL but kind of just figured out that. 

the guy i bought the bike from didn't even know it was on there and he bought it from the dealer ship. 

there is two settings a modified stock and performance.
i can tell a diff between the two but i guess I'm not that much help because i never rode it when it was stock. 

i do like the option of adding a tack by just using one of the spare wires on the unit. that is something that is u usually kind of tough on a brute.


----------



## nolli69 (Jan 29, 2010)

ive got one on my kfx700, and i love it. somthing went wrong with it and i sent it in for repair, 2.5 years after purchase, free of charge and it was sent back to me. it still didnt work, so i called, and no questions asked they sent me a brand new one. they stand behind their product and have great customer support. i HIGHLY reccomend. ive had it underwater and in mud 100's of times as well. when it did fail, it hadent been near water or anything in months. i mailed it in covered in mud, and they asked no questions.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

is the copperhead better for the brutes than the powercommanders or is it smething totally different and which is the simplest to install and tune


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The Copperhead is a complete replacment ECU...Remove the computer and install the VDI...I think it is better than the PC but that is just my opinion...I am planning to get one soon


----------



## OverTheHill (Feb 13, 2010)

Ya, Power Commander is just a fuel contoller, not much different from the Dobek-type controllers (Optimizer, Digit-Tune) for most of us, but you can customize the fuel maps. VDI also does timing advance, higher rev limit, and gets rid of the low speed retard and reverse limiter. It also make the BF run much cooler. On the downside, you'll need a PC to make maps and download new firmware versions. (Disclaimer - mine is for sale.)


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

OverTheHill said:


> Ya, Power Commander is just a fuel contoller, not much different from the Dobek-type controllers (Optimizer, Digit-Tune) for most of us, but you can customize the fuel maps. VDI also does timing advance, higher rev limit, and gets rid of the low speed retard and reverse limiter. It also make the BF run much cooler. On the downside, you'll need a PC to make maps and download new firmware versions. (Disclaimer - mine is for sale.)


Not saying your wrong...but the PC3 is way above a Dobek. The PC3 has MUCH more ability to tune with. You can tune every 250 RPM's and from 5%,10% 20% 30% 40% throttle positions and so on up to WOT. You can also take away fuel below factory setting where you can't with a Optimizer/Dobek. If you get it tuned on a wideband...you can tell a big difference.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Can I pair the VDI Copperhead up with my PC III ? If i can, what should I expect to happen?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Can I pair the VDI Copperhead up with my PC III ? If i can, what should I expect to happen?



You mean use them at he same time? If so, No it won't work. I personally prefer the PC3 due its more reliable in what I do.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

lyle @ VDI has been nothing but good to me, however....
the hole time i had my VDi it ran bad. i have a HUGE thread trying to figure it out..tunred out it wasnt firing on the rear cylinder. i sent it back 2-3 priority and customs decided it wasnt getting there in 2-3 days! he still hasnt got it yet!
so now im waiting for him to fix it.


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

love mine


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Lyle is still working some problems out on the Copperhead with the FI Brutes. It seams to be hit or miss if your gonna be one of the unlucky ones that have problems. Some folks plug them up and have zero problems while others are still have a few issues with it.

I have one as well. Right now i'm experiencing a hard start issues caused by the crappy noisy Kawie regulator. If i unplug the regulator mine starts perfect every time but if the regulator is hooked up i get the hard start problem some of the time. Not every time though.Seams to be worse when the weather is cold. With that said once it got it running it runs awesome. I love it and hate it at the same time. If i could get this little starting issues cleared up i love it all the way. It does every thing the PC3 will do and a bunch more but as of right now i wont say get one becasue you might be one of the unlucky ones like me and have troubles.

Lyle is super cool and is working hard to fix any problems with the unit.

If there was some way for me to add a noise filter to my regulator my problems would be fixed. Unfortunately i ain't that smart.....


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

when it does run right it turns the brute into an animal! hard to believe kawi has these things running so much weaker than need be. but i guess they wanted them to be friendly for everyone!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

88rxn/a keep me informed on what Lyle figures out.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

will do!
i JUST got off the phone with them and its waiting at there post office. they said it shouldn't be more than a couple of days before it gets shipped back to me.

i hope this one works good! the anticipation is killing me!!


----------

